# Killed 5 last night in my shed



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Found these jokers in my dog barn last night. I know some of you guys are bug lovers (LOL) so I posted this. SLEEP TIGHT

pics a little blurry but IM sure you get the idea!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Are they the black widow?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yep, that's a black widow.


One day at my old house I killed 20+ under the back carport hidden in the nooks of our vinyl siding. I didn't have any bug spray, so I killed them all with brake cleaner lol. Once they find a spot they like, they will take it over.


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG! I so hate spiders. Crush them good for me.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

ACK!! ACK!! and ACK!! -L- Oh my gosh i hate spiders too!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

HA HA HA You gotta love that break cleaner!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yikes those things look scary! I found some ants in the house today. More annoying than anything.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!! gross!! OMG I HATE SPIDERS no matter thier size!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I would do something about them but probably put it off for along time. I don't kill anything accept flies and woodticks.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just killed six more and let 2 live for now. Im thinking of calling somekind of Black widow research lab and let them come out to the house to collect all the specimens they want. Im trying to find something to spray or put out that will ward them off. THEY ARE EVERYWHERE out here! 

My wife and I almost called our kennel Black Widow Kennels because of the number of them around here!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Old fort--- I don't think I have ever seen that mnay Black Widows in my entire 30 yrs.... WOW!! I would be scared!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG Those are the dirtest thing that i have seen!! I so hate spiders!!! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I havent been keeping this updated but Im going to so at the end of the year I know how many I kill. We should make some kind of bet or something but this week Ive killed 11 more! (since this last post)!! Ill get some good pics for all you lovers out there


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Arnt they really dangerous?? WOW!!! I dont have them here. Thank god!! I would have heart failure!!!! Seriously!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I kinda go looking for them. If I see one I start flipping everything I can think of and looking underneath for the boogers!!


----------

